# Incessant DNS Errors



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

If I've posted this in the wrong place, I apologize. I'm new to these forums and in desperate need of assistance -- this issue is driving me utterly insane! 

My computer seems to be encountering intermittent DNS Errors. These errors do not seem to follow any sort of pattern; my internet service provider may work for an hour or a minute before finally puttering out. I have tried to change the DNS settings to google's servers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.8.4) but that has not helped in the slightest. I don't know much about command prompts, though, so I may need some help if you need me to display a ping. 

Here's what I know that can help:

- My internet reception very rarely indicates a problem when a DNS error occurs. Sometimes there's an exclamation point over the five bars, but more often than not the computer displays no indication that my internet should not be able to connect. This is probably the most infuriating thing about the errors -- often websites just fail, completely without warning.

- My family and I have attempted to mitigate this issue by adjusting the settings on our smartphones so that they do not automatically connect to our WiFI settings, but this does not seem to have been helpful in the slightest.

- I am using a desktop. I connect wirelessly to the modem. However, I have noticed that most of our internet connection problems (such as they can be called) are not exclusive to any one computer, and as far as I can discern, the computers all seem to fail to connect simultaneously. Note that this does not manifest as an internet connection issue; the websites always fail to display because of a "DNS lookup failed" error or something along those lines.

- The problem is not specific to my computer. My parents, my brother and even some of my family's friends have all commented on how bad our internet connection is. 

- The problem is not specific to my web browser. I do use google chrome for most of my browsing, but whenever I encounter a DNS error, I find that I am unable to connect to the internet no matter what web browser I use.

- I have utilized the wrench menu and deselected the option to predict network actions, but this does not solve the problem. Often it just makes my internet run more slowly until I select the option again.

- Attempts to automatically troubleshoot the problem sometimes result in an inability to locate any problem at all. More often than not, however, when I am actively encountered "DNS" errors, the troubleshooter will indicate that "The DNS lookup failed." 

- There does not appear to be any rhyme or reason to my inability to connect to the internet. So far as I can tell, my internet connection is equally lousy in the morning, evening and afternoon.

- My family utilizes a brighthouse cable modem and router in one:
Ubee Interactive Corp. Model #U10C022 01
Input 15V --- Class B Apparatus

The biggest variable factor here is the COMODO Antivirus software I downloaded about five or six months ago. I cannot recall how drastic this issue was before (it was always troublesome), but for some reason it feels like it has gotten worse after I installed COMODO. I don't really know how to play with the firewall settings, but more recently, I have noticed more advertisements in the form of pop-ups. COMODO is up to date, but it continues to find no fault with my computer. I also run Malware Bytes about once a week or so and I frequently come up clean. This strikes me as suspicious, but I'm not quite sure how to handle it.

I'll need to look up how to run a ping. The next time my internet fails, I'll try and display the details so that you guys can have a better look at what exactly seems to be the problem.

I hope this was enough detail. Please let me know if you need any more information regarding this issue and please understand that I do not have any skill in matters of technical support. If I've placed this post in the wrong board or I've failed to provide some vital information, I assure you that it was not intentional.

Your patience and your generosity in this matter is greatly appreciated. Thank you for taking the time to read this, and please let me know if there are any other details I can provide.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi and welcome to TSF,

Am i right in thinking these issues affect all computers on the network?

Did you set the google dns servers on the router or on your computer?


----------



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

> Hi and welcome to TSF,


Thank you! I'm very happy to have found you guys.



> Am i right in thinking these issues affect all computers on the network?


You are correct. The issue affects all computers in the house. 



> Did you set the google dns servers on the router or on your computer?


I set them on my computer and on the computer that was previously connected to the router, but I did not attempt to adjust the settings on the router itself. 

To verify, here are the steps I took:
Start --> typed: "network" --> network and sharing center --> change adapter settings --> right-clicked: Wireless Network Connection --> properties --> selected: Internet Protocol Version 4 --> properties button --> selected: "Use the following DNS Server addresses."

I have the DNS settings listed at: 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

How would I go about changing the router's DNS?


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Just to clarify, it may or may not be a problem with DNS per-say

When you have this issue, can you ping google servers

Open a command prompt and type ping 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
Do you get a good response or does it fail


----------



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

> When you have this issue, can you ping google servers
> 
> Open a command prompt and type ping 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4
> Do you get a good response or does it fail?


Okay, I opened the command prompt and did as you asked, but the DOS window is only visible for a moment. It vanishes before I can read it very clearly.


----------



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay, this is weird. I'm not having internet trouble at the moment, but if I'm not mistaken, the last words that flashed across the command prompt screen were "request timed out."

I took a screen shot, but I couldn't catch all the data. When I'm NOT having internet problems, the reading looks something like this:

pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data
reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=46
Request timed out.

The text repeats itself, then something flickers across the screen and it's gone. Is there a way to pull this information up as a text file?

Sorry. I'm really inexperienced with this.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

That sounds as if you are trying to run a cmd either in the Run box or after clicking on Start.

To access the cmd window, from Start type *cmd* then press Enter and to run the cmd prompt as an administrator, after you have typed cmd then you right click on the word *cmd* and select Run as administrator from the pop-up window.

If you are asked to supply the cmd window's output then right click in the cmd window's text area > click on Select all > press Enter then you can paste the output into the reply box.

As it affects all computers then try a Power Cycle How to Power Cycle Your Broadband Devices | Tech Support Forum then let us know if there's any improvement.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Do as Tomken stated to run the test again.

Also, seeing your quick response I have a feeling it is going to fail so

While in the command prompt, after copying and pasting the results here, also run an ipconfig /all and post those results as well.


----------



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

I believe I have power-cycled the modem before, albeit not as thoroughly (I just unplug the power supply, wait 30 seconds, and then plug it back in.) This will sometimes work when I am experiencing connectivity issues, but not when the trouble is showing up as a DNS error. 

That said, I will try and power-cycle the modem again in the manner you have suggested. After all, it couldn't hurt, right?

Now, as for the ipconfig/all prompt:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\rggrdtfnhjsdze'v>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : rggrdtfnhjsdzev
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-B7-0D-36-13-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 9C-B7-0D-36-13-6A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d0cd:55c9:4d56:ba3b%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.8(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 12, 2013 2:05:40 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, March 12, 2013 3:05:40 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 228374285
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-37-9A-89-D4-BE-D9-95-D7-5A

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8
8.8.4.4
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D4-BE-D9-95-D7-5A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{BCD0FAD0-CCCF-4005-90BC-1B42CC4007E6}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:2cd3:2d58:3f57:fff7(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cd3:2d58:3f57:fff7%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


This is when the internet is up and working. I'll try and do this again when the internet is bringing up errors. Not sure if there would be any difference.

Thank you all for the swift responses! I'm really grateful for all your help.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, the ipconfig /all does look fine now

What about posting results of another ping test. and yes please post what you get when it is not working, both ipconfig /all and the ping test.
Probably wouldn't hurt to post a tracert as well

tracert google.com

Let us know.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

It could be worth contacting your ISP for a line test as all of the machines drop at the same time.

If it had just been the one, then sometimes disabling IPv6 can help or booting up into Safe Mode with Networking would isolate your AV which can sometimes block the Internet - but that wouldn't be intermittent as you are experiencing.

When you get the DNS Lookup Failed error, have you run Windows Diagnostic via the system tray WiFi icon to see what it reports and are you still experiencing these errors after the power cycle ?


----------



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay, so I managed to catch an ipconfig/all when my internet wasn't working. This is what came up:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\rggrdtfnhjsdze'v>ipconfig/all
> ...


The traceroute was a little trickier. The first time I ran it, it gave me this message:



> C:\Users\rggrdtfnhjsdze'v>tracert google.com
> Unable to resolve target system name google.com.


Then I tried again and got this message:



> Tracing route to Google [74.125.130.99]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 * * * Request timed out.
> ...


By the time the traceroute was done, my internet was up again. Should I try and repost when my internet is down and see if I can get the whole thing to go through before it comes back up, or is this helpful?

Also, I wasn't able to get the ping test, but I'll try it the next time it goes down.

As for the power-cycling, I can't really tell whether or not it worked. I shut down my computer, disconnected the power supply to my modem, waited 30 seconds, reconnected, and by the time I turned on my computer it was working again. That said, sometimes my internet is down only for a minute or two before coming back up, so I can't really say whether or not the power-cycle solved the problem. 

Go figure. When I _need_ my internet to work, it stays down. When I want to diagnose a problem, it goes down for a minute or so and starts up again.

It's worth noting that each time my internet was down, my WiFi bars were completely full -- I even attempted to disconnect and was able to reconnect with no problem, I just couldn't access the internet. Maybe it would help if I posted the error message? Here:



> This webpage is not available
> The server at Google can't be found, because the DNS lookup failed. DNS is the network service that translates a website's name to its Internet address. This error is most often caused by having no connection to the Internet or a misconfigured network. It can also be caused by an unresponsive DNS server or a firewall preventing Google Chrome from accessing the network.
> Here are some suggestions:
> •	Reload this webpage later.
> ...


*@Tomken15*


> When you get the DNS Lookup Failed error, have you run Windows Diagnostic via the system tray WiFi icon to see what it reports and are you still experiencing these errors after the power cycle ?


When I have attempted to power-cycle in the past (and by that I mean just unplugging my modem's power cord, not actually re-starting my computer) any attempt to troubleshoot the problem would usually result in an error message along the lines of "Unable to identify the problem" or "The DNS lookup failed." 

The next time I power-cycle and it fails (if it fails), I'll run the troubleshooter, see what message I get and post it here.

Thank you all so much for helping me work on this.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi If it is a DSL modem you have then you will not be able to change the DNS servers.

If it is a ADSL modem/router then you can you navigate to it's ip address and login with username and password and go to DNS usually in the advanced settings section check your router documentation for exact path and input 8.8.8.8 for primary DNS and 8.8.4.4 for secondary DNS click apply or save and re-boot router.

From your tracert there is a problem with the first hop below:

1 * * * Request timed out.

You should be seeing your router IP address here.

This suggests there is a firewall issue here.

Please let us know what anti-virus and firewall(internet security software) you are using on all computers and are they all using the same package?

Please give us the make and model of router please.

Also can you provide another tracert form another computer to google please and post results.


----------



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi If it is a DSL modem you have then you will not be able to change the DNS servers.


How could I tell if the difference?



> If it is a ADSL modem/router then you can you navigate to it's ip address and login with username and password and go to DNS usually in the advanced settings section check your router documentation for exact path and input 8.8.8.8 for primary DNS and 8.8.4.4 for secondary DNS click apply or save and re-boot router.


One of my friends told me that the DNS settings on my computer should override whatever the DNS Settings on the router happen to be, but that it's nice if they match. Does that sound right to you?

In any case, if it is possible to configure the router's DNS settings, I would be more than happy to give it a shot.



> From your tracert there is a problem with the first hop below:
> 
> 1 * * * Request timed out.
> 
> ...


God I hope it's that easy. Yes! I'm using Comodo Internet Security and it definitely has a firewall installed as part of the package, so maybe that's it?

Also, even though I distinctly remember disabling Microsoft Security Essentials, I still get alert messages from Windows whenever I open a new program. Could it be that two of my antivirus programs are running simultaneously and causing some kind of...I don't know...friction or something? 

Before I installed COMODO, my internet would go down, but I almost always found that if I disconnected my internet via the toolbar, I would have trouble re-connecting. Only now does it feel like my network icon can display full bars, be able to disconnect _and then_ reconnect, and I still get a DNS Error.



> Please give us the make and model of router please.


My family utilizes a brighthouse cable modem and router in one:
Ubee Interactive Corp. Model #U10C022 01
Input 15V --- Class B Apparatus

Do you need more information than this? Did I maybe miss something?



> Also can you provide another tracert form another computer to google please and post results.


You want me to do this when the internet access is down, correct?

Also, when I give you ping results, should I just ping "www.google.com"? Or do I need to ping my ISP? And if the latter, how do I ping my ISP?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Do not worry it is a router i see from your *ipconfig /all

*I cant find your model with that model no it probably has a user friendly model name on there as that model no yields no results.

Can you ping google from the probmatic computer.

Disable all functions on comodo firewall on probmatic computer and then please do another tracert for review.

Changing the DNS settings on the router would be best as it affects other computers on the network.

Can you post a tracert from another computer also and ping goole also and post results.

Please mark the tracerts and pings as such so i can disseminate which is which call the probmatic computer computer A and the other computer B please.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

The tracert with the "request timed out" could be due to a failing router or one that has icmp support turned off.

So far everything points to a defective router. This is not a dns issue. Its only a symptom.

I would suggest three things;

post the results of a speedtest.net test
logon to the router and see if there is a modem log
call your isp and have them do a line check.


----------



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

*TheCyberMan*


> I cant find your model with that model no it probably has a user friendly model name on there as that model no yields no results.


I don't know what to tell you. Maybe I misread it? It's written in fine print on the bottom of the router/modem, but it very clearly states the model number. I'll post again:

Ubeee Interactive Corp.
Model No: U10C022 [visible space] 01

Inside of the box with the model number there's another box with two logos printed side by side. One reads "FC" and the other reads "SA." They both have numbers beneath them as well.

SC 
U10C022

FA
188227

Finally, there is another decal that has several bar codes in a series of rows, each with the words "CABLE RF MAC ADDRESS=[alpha-numeric code]. I don't know what these mean but I'd be happy to take some pictures for you. Whatever it takes.



> Can you ping google from the probmatic computer?


All of the computers in my house are problematic (the issue affects every device simultaneously as I have just verified.) But today I managed to get results from the main computer (the one directly connected to the cable modem/router.) Here are the results: 

*IPCONFIG/ALL*


> C:\Users\[name]>ipconfig/all
> Windows IP Configuration
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hugo-Acer
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> ...


 
*PING TEST (GOOGLE)*


> C:\Users\[name]>ping www.google.com
> Ping request could not find host www.google.com. Please check the name and try again.


I think I might have botched this one. :/

Okay. Last but not least:

*TRACEROUTE (GOOGLE)*


> C:\Users\[name]>tracert google.com
> Tracing route to google.com [173.194.43.3]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 1 * * * Request timed out.
> ...





> Disable all functions on comodo firewall on probmatic computer and then please do another tracert for review.


I have just disabled the firewall from my main computer. Do you want me to wait and see if the internet goes down again and then post a traceroute? Or would you prefer I just do another traceroute with the internet working and the firewall down?

Just in the interest of providing as much detail as possible, here is a traceroute to google from my main computer (the one directly hooked up to my modem-and-router-in-one) without internet failure.

*TRACEROUTE (DISABLED FIREWALL: INTERNET ACTIVE)* 


> Tracing route to google.com [74.125.140.138]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 1 * * * Request timed out.
> 2 10 ms 10 ms 39 ms 72-31-193-94.net.bhntampa.com [72.31.193.94]
> ...


...that's weird. From what I could tell, the internet never stopped working. But I still got "request timed out" on the traceroute. Is that normal?



> Changing the DNS settings on the router would be best as it affects other computers on the network.


Any way you could show me how? I know I'm asking a lot. 



> Please mark the tracerts and pings as such so i can disseminate which is which call the probmatic computer computer A and the other computer B please.


 
Just for clarity, all of the computers go down at once, so they're all problematic. But this post is the only post that utilized the command prompt from the computer that's directly connected to the cable modem/router device. With the exception of the traceroute after I disabled my firewall, all of the results I have posted have also been taken from a moment when my internet access was down. 


*Wand3r3r*


> The tracert with the "request timed out" could be due to a failing router or one that has icmp support turned off.


So should I just call Brighthouse? It seems like whenever they stop by, I can never get my computer to stop working.



> post the results of a speedtest.net test


How do I do that? Sorry, I'm literate and I'll pick up quick, but this is not my area of expertise.



> logon to the router and see if there is a modem log


I don't know how to do that either. But I do seem to recall that when I was using a Linksys router, I was able to access the configuration menu by typing my ip address into my taskbar. So the question then is: how do I find out my ip address?



> call your isp and have them do a line check.


I will. But can you maybe explain to me what this entails?

Thanks again for all the support, everyone.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Your router log in address is shown in your ipconfig /all as the Default Gateway and in your case, it's 192.168.0.1

When you contact your ISP tell them you are getting constant disconnections and that it affects all devices and they'll probably do a line check as a matter of course, but you can request that should they not say they will perform that.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please find your router manual below:

OG U10C022 End User Guide Version 1.0 20090225

If your router is supplied by your isp then it may have custom firmware installed by them so all the options in the manual above may not be available.

One thing you could try is a reset of the router and re-cofigure it from scratch but before doing this you will need to have all your isp details to hand ready to re-configure for internet access as a reset clears all settings and returns to factory state. Wireless settings will also need to be re-configured as well.

The router is looking suspect so after reset if no change then contact isp.

To do a speedtest click on link below and click begin and then post a screenshot of the results.

Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

Okay, so here's where it gets interesting. I contacted my internet service provider and they sent a guy out to my house to deal with the intermittent connection issues. I asked the guy to do a line test and he didn't seem to understand what I was talking about. I explained (not really knowing what a line test is myself) that I wanted him to test the cable lines to make sure there was no interference. He said that if this was the case, our television reception would be affected as well. I asked him to do a line test anyway and he said he would, but I'm not really sure what came of it.

The technician did not find anything he could use in any of the reports I showed him. He insisted on switching the main computer from the Local Area Connection to the Wireless Network (which made no ******* sense), because "at least then we'll know." I explained to him that the issue affects every computer, so we already know that the modem is part of the problem, and I showed him copies of the traceroutes and IP configurations I ran on both computers when both were down, but he just kept insisting that somehow changing the main computer to the Local Area Connection would make sure that we were armed with some higher understanding once our internet crashed again.

The technician replaced the router and modem with another device (also a two-in-one). I can find the model number for the device and I'll provide it as soon as possible (I have a family dinner I need to attend.) 

One useful thing I did learn was how to access the router configuration. I have the administrative password and can now make changes if you guys let me know what to look for.

Anyway, we're still experiencing the intermittent connection failure. It seems like it's not so bad, but that could just be a placebo effect. I called brighthouse and asked them to send another technician and they reluctantly agreed, but the tech guy skipped out on his appointment. In order to send a supervisory technician, we need at least two tech calls within a month's time.

Now, as for the speed test. How do I post a screen shot? Do I need to go and get an imagur account?


----------



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

Here. I did the speed test and I'll just post the results.

Ping: 38ms
DL Speed: 26.96 Mbps
UL Speed: 2.260 Mbps


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Your download and upload look ok have you checked with Brighthouse as to your subscribed bandwidth for comparison to those figures?

I think you should go back to your isp as this affects all your computers.

A question do you do any online gaming, watch streaming videos, use skype or any P2P which use up a lot of bandwidth at the same time and correlate with your issue?


----------



## aluciddreamer (Mar 11, 2013)

I apologize for taking so long to get back to you all on this issue. I did not in any way intend to appear ungrateful for your time and effort.

My family has contacted Brighthouse Networks on several occasions. Many, many, MANY times. A lot of the people Brighthouse has sent out were incompetent jackasses. The first guy seemed like he had a good head on his shoulders; he replaced our modem and removed some extraneous wiring in the attic. The issue persisted. After I tested to see if COMODO Antivirus was causing the problem, I disabled the firewall on the main computer and forgot to re-enable it. Naturally, the second guy they dispatched claimed that the intermittent connection failures were a direct result of the firewall being disabled (I wasn't there to protest.) Most of the time the support personnel they dispatched did not even bother to review the 10 pages of pings, diagnostics and IPConfigurations I went through the trouble of running, or else they pretended to review it and thanked me but did nothing to indicate that the information was of any use.

My parents said that the fourth (or maybe the fifth) person to come out earlier last month rewired our home completely. I was not present, but my parents assured me that he did a lot of work with the cable lines and they believed he re-wired the whole house. Even so, I continually receive intermittent connection failure.

The very last tech support person they sent to my house accessed the software on my new cable modem. I was groggy and half-awake from working night shift, but I made it a point to ask this technician (supposedly a supervisory technician) what the username and password was for the modem. He said that it changed on a daily basis, but I believe he was lying. The first guy gave me the login and password information, and I wrote it down, but I can't find it. At any rate, this last guy said that he could solve the issue by changing the channel on the router, and he spent several hours running network diagnostics and making a big show of finding "just the right frequency" (I once changed the channel on my linksys router in a manner of minutes, so I'm not sure what the **** else he did.)

Anyway, I'm STILL having DNS errors.

I don't do any online gaming, but I do sometimes watch streaming videos and I have recently begun to use Skype. Most of what I do on my computer involves digi-chats, word processors and web research. I'm not sure how much bandwidth I'm using, but somehow I don't think there's a connection. Over the last 40 days or so, I've noticed that while I still occasionally suffer from intermittent connection failure, the amount of time my network is unable to connect is usually about five minutes (in fact, the few times I have attempted to time this issue, they have been _exactly_ five minutes, but that could have just been a fluke.)

At any rate, I posted here more or less to offer everyone an update and to give all of you my gratitude for your help with this issue. 

I'm so tired from of dealing with people from Brighthouse. The best anyone has managed so far has been to make the connection failures small enough and infrequent enough that they no as serious as they were when I first posted. Still, I feel like I owe it to myself to offer any new information and keep the floor open for suggestions, just in the event that maybe one of you guys can still help find the solution.

As an aside, I recently purchased an ASUS Ultrabook that does not have COMODO installed. The next time my computer experiences a DNS error, I'm going to try and see if I can sign on with my ultrabook. I don't imagine it will work (cell phone devices can't connect during these lapses, either), but it's worth a shot. 

Another matter of note of is that the errors don't seem to have any affect on my modem's signal lights. If you were to read my computer's modem or look at the network on my taskbar, you would see all the lights on and a full set of bars. 

I was hoping to skirt this issue entirely by finding a new place, but that fell through. Anyway, as I have said and will say again: thank you all for your support and generosity.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

To be honest since it is happening on all devices wired or wirelessly connected on their equipment then it is an issue with your ISP somewhere since they have replaced the modem/router and checked the wiring.

Have they conducted signal and line quality tests to check that the line coming into the modem from the ISP side is not the issue that no LCP(LIne connection portocol) downs are occcuring.

My only other advice to you is maybe time to find another ISP in your area for your broadband needs.

You are welcome.


----------

